# Green tomato question



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

I have an abundance of green tomatoes, and am using them up by making a green salsa. It calls for peeled chopped and cored green tomatoes. When I cut the green tomatoes in half, there is a lot in there that looks like core. If I take it all away, there won't be much tomato left. What do you all do when using green tomatoes?


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

When canning tomatoes, I always ignore the instructions to remove the core. Why on earth would I want to remove half of what I worked so hard to grow??


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

Those instructions for removing the core might mean the top where the stem goes into the tomato. Recently we did green tomato salsa for the first time and questioned the same thing. It would be a waste to throw all of that inner core away.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

It just mean the little scar where the stem attaches, plus the little dark mark at the blossom end. It doesn't mean the inside of the tomato.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Thank you! I feel much better now, was afraid I didn't throw enough away or something.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

blynn - can you post your salsa recipe. I won't have enough tomatillos this year for salsa, but I will have plenty of green tomatoes.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Sure no problem, I got it from the Ball book. Most recipes I get from that book, lol.  

7 cups chopped peeled green tomatoes
2 cups finely chopped red onion
5-10 jalapeno peppers (or hot pepper of your choice), finely chopped
2 cloves finely chopped garlic 
1/2 cup lime juice
one teaspoon salt
one teaspoon dried oregano
one teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
two teaspoons ground cumin

Combine tomato, peppers, onions, garlic and lime juice. Bring to boil over med-high, once boiling, add spices. Boil for 5 minutes, ladle into hot pint jars. Half inch headspace. Process for 20 minutes in boiling water bath. It calls for 20 minutes for half pints, too. 

I have been making double batches of this and it makes just shy of eight pints when doubled. Tastes pretty good, hubby says he doesn't like it for plain dip because he's not used to the green tomato texture. We think we'll be using it mostly as a base for sauces for enchiladas, stuff like that. 
I think if I make another batch I might replace half of the cumin for ground corriander and see how that turns out. Husband is not a big cumin fan.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

How do you peel the green tomatoes? Does the boiling water plunge work? Or do you have to use a peeler?


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

I tried the boiling water dip and it didn't really do much to loosen the skins. Tried gradually more and more time in the water and it just made them mushy. It was easier to just peel them like an apple.


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

I wonder if you even have to peel them??


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

That stem scar is all I remove. Kinda like hulling a strawberry.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Well, the recipe calls for them to be peeled. I guess you could skip it, but the skins might get kind of a funky texture after processing, might not be too good in the finished product.


----------

